# Anyone tried a social skills training group?



## hhbecks (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering if these actually exist for adults. I've seen it mentioned in books about SA, but I can't seem to find one for adults (without autism) where I live.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I have something almost local like this, but I haven't tried it.

http://www.shyness.com/social-fitness-center.html

Gerard


----------

